# The Future of Type 1 Diabetes



## HOBIE (Nov 19, 2011)

Have just come back from some very good talks from some people who know what they are talking about !  I would like to thank Mrs packham & family & everybody involved including  Dr Leech, Prof Shaw, Dr Macfarlane &            Lord Shipley.  Well done Diabetes Uk Newcastle  !!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 20, 2011)

Sounds excellent Hobie - are the events quite regular fr your branch of DUK voluntary group? Hope you encourage them to join the forum too!


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 20, 2011)

Was talking to a Grandad whos grandauter 3 was T1 & his dad 82 was also T1. Was telling him about site (watch this space ?)                                      I think he had his share of stress but a nice bloke !                                                            He was Quizing me about pump for 3yr old & was telling him about parent part of site. Told him to get his name on list for 1.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 20, 2011)

HOBIE said:


> Was talking to a Grandad whos grandauter 3 was T1 & his dad 82 was also T1. Was telling him about site (watch this space ?)                                      I think he had his share of stress but a nice bloke !                                                            He was Quizing me about pump for 3yr old & was telling him about parent part of site. Told him to get his name on list for 1.



That's quite a range of ages! Hope they join up  There are certainly lots of young children on pumps, but it seems the information isn't widespread sadly.


----------

